# Sealing concrete driveway, any info?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So my home is nearly a year old and the driveway is constantly getting dirty and i find myself pressure washing it often. My neighborhood is only half built which means lots of dirt etc on the road which we then drive onto the driveway. Was thinking a good sealant might help me keep it looking nicer longer. Anyone got any recommendations?

Saw a couple good reviews both on amazon and elsewhere for this product so thought i might give it a try but i figured some on here would possibly have done it before and have good feedback.

http://www.questchemicals.com/store/p1/Concrete_Sealer_-_ToughCrete.html


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm interested what others have to say as well. I spent a fair amount of time pressure washing my driveway a couple years ago. It was back to looking just as dirty and nasty less than a year later.

If I do it again, I'll also invest in a surface cleaner. Doing all my concrete with the wand just takes _way_ too much time.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

quattljl said:


> I'm interested what others have to say as well. I spent a fair amount of time pressure washing my driveway a couple years ago. It was back to looking just as dirty and nasty less than a year later.
> 
> If I do it again, I'll also invest in a surface cleaner. Doing all my concrete with the wand just takes _way_ too much time.


I bought the attachment that spins for my Sun Joe pressure washer but haven't tried it yet:

https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Joe-SPX-PCA10-Cleaning-Attachment/dp/B01E0DPVYC/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=sun+joe&qid=1560547696&s=gateway&sr=8-10

Might be able to find one for your model that would make it a bit easier. I have no clue about sealants though.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

smurg said:


> I bought the attachment that spins for my Sun Joe pressure washer but haven't tried it yet:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Joe-SPX-PCA10-Cleaning-Attachment/dp/B01E0DPVYC/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=sun+joe&qid=1560547696&s=gateway&sr=8-10
> 
> Might be able to find one for your model that would make it a bit easier. I have no clue about sealants though.


I've been researching them a bit. B&S sells one for $70 that's in stock at Lowe's but it doesn't have very good reviews. For 6 bucks more I can get one from Karcher that's an inch bigger and is much better built.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Surface cleaner for the win. A must have for concrete.

Interested in hearing about concrete sealing as well.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

quattljl said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the attachment that spins for my Sun Joe pressure washer but haven't tried it yet:
> ...


Definitely picking this up as it should make the job much easier but still going to put down some type of sealant. Guess i will be the first to take the plunge then and report back on that product i posted earlier.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check this thread


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Here are some thoughts for you:

Pressure wash with at least 3k psi use a degreaser and 10 to 1 muriatic wash. Rinse well and let dry completely.

Do not seal in late evening start around mid morning *after dew burns off and apply two thin coats*. Remember *THIN* coats is crucial. If you apply to thick you are setting yourself up for problems with bubbling or blisters.

After first coat dries usually around two to three hours depending on your humidity in your area. Then apply second coat.

*Recommended sealers listed below but keep mind higher the solid content the more it will show scuffs and marks.*
*
Euclid Diamond Clear 20% solids* sealer for going over clean plain concrete giving concrete a slight sheen.
*
Euclid Super Diamond Clear 25>%higher solids* sealer that will give more of shine recommended for decorative concrete.
*
Increte Clear Seal 25% solids* crystal clear acrylic a very good sealer with scuff resistance built in to sealer and can be used on plain or decorative concrete.

Other options is if you do not want a darker wet look just want sealed concrete then you need to consider:
*
Euclid Everclear VOX waterbase* will not scuff or mark as easy and will seal the concrete.
*
Euclid Diamond Hard* is a densifier and will harden the concrete some people will say go this route and recommend only using this product if you are sure you are not going to put a stain or topping in the future.

Also if not applied correctly cause an ugly end result with crystallization areas on your pad.
*
REMEMBER TWO THIN COATS ONLY!!!!*
*
ROLL DO NOT SPRAY AS TO MAINTAIN UNIFORM COVERAGE*


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

Jimefam said:


> So my home is nearly a year old and the driveway is constantly getting dirty and i find myself pressure washing it often. My neighborhood is only half built which means lots of dirt etc on the road which we then drive onto the driveway. Was thinking a good sealant might help me keep it looking nicer longer. Anyone got any recommendations?
> 
> Saw a couple good reviews both on amazon and elsewhere for this product so thought i might give it a try but i figured some on here would possibly have done it before and have good feedback.
> 
> ...


I saw the post on the tar driveway…and it got me thinking…. about concrete driveways?? We have a concrete driveway. What are you supposed to do for the maintenance of a concrete driveway??


----------



## Tomahawk31 (8 mo ago)

Seal-Krete 
Epoxy-Seal 1-part Slate Gray Satin Concrete and Garage Floor Paint
Model #317395
After 7 yrs still looks good


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

@Tomahawk31 thank you so much for your suggestion


----------

